# memory



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

One of the scariest symptoms of dr in my case is the fact that I have such a bad memory... It is so bad it is not even real. Not that I forget to turn off lights or pay my bills, but my memory seems really distorded - things that happened 1 hour ago seems to me that happened 2 3 4 or 5 hours/days ago. It is impossible for me to remember if a particular event took place let's say this past weekend or two weekends ago. It is one of the worst symptoms I can experience since I have always had a very good and lucid memory. Well, not anylonger. 
The possible reason for this is that it is super hard for me to concentrate due to the fact that I feel always tired - even after sleeping 9 or 10 hours. 
Anyone can relate?
send me a private message if you would like to chat via msn messenger with me.
Hablo español también.
Thanks all


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, I can completely relate. I can't seem to remember anything these days. I'll get up to go do something, walk twenty feet and forget what I got up for. And as for the chronic fatigue, I can certainly relate to that as well. Even with 8 or 9 hours of sleep every night I still feel completely exhausted most of the time.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Me aswell, it only takes me standing up to feel like i've taken on a completly differnt string of memory. I think it usually happens when i'm tired or my heart rate is up. I'll forget where I am (not that I actuatally forget where I am, but I feel like I keep waking up (if only) into some other "reality"). Defintely one of the most disturbing symptoms.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

It's embarrassing because my memories seem to be mostly stuff I imagine, dreams and what people tell me.
So I have no idea what's actually happened.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I can also relate very much. The problem I have a lot of times is a slow recall of event memories - even things I've done for a long time.
As a kid, it wasn't very noticeable because kids don't have a lot of responsibility, but as my responsibilities grew into adulthood - the problematic memory became more of an issue. It's very confusing to explain to a doctor in words, because you can't recall the memories clear and fast enough. I highly recommend anyone also suffering with the problem to write down key details they want to convey in a doctor's appointment. That way you have enough time to plan ahead and have reminders written for you. I recently spoke to a psychiatrist and he also noticed the issue before I even touched upon it. Sometimes it's not as bad, other times it gets so bad I go into a depression. The last few weeks haven't been as bad and now isn't extremely bad, but I don't know what to expect in the future with it without help. Anxiety also causes memory problems, however, having memory problems from the start can reasonably cause anxiety from the frustration.

It feels as if I have an occasional clouding of memory out of nowhere. When the memory issue occurs, I suddenly feel unusually exhausted like I rarely get any sleep. I've had a sleep test before and I never exactly fell asleep. They said I didn't sleep enough for accurate results, however the one hour I did fall asleep left them with enough information to conclude I didn't have apnea and they couldn't help me any further. So I have to look for another sleep study, because these people were obviously not trained in the fields of insomnia.

Honestly, I think there is a serious underlying problem that hasn't been officially discovered yet, because (like you said) my sleep is also always bad. No matter how many hours I get, I wake up feeling pretty bad in my chest and head and neck. My heart and neck have been feeling unusual for years. They are ok when I exercise, but when I'm idle, I tend to get strange feelings like pinches, pressure, lightheartedness, etc. My neck hurts ridiculously bad a lot of times - to the point of absolutely having to take advil or place a cold pack on it. When it hurts, I feel like my blood is dry and my body is thirsty and exhausted. I also taste a metallic flavor on my tongue. I've told doctors and they've done some blood tests, but nothing has shown up yet and it's still just getting worse really. Maybe I should have it monitored for a day for any usual activity. I believe this pain plays a serious role in the DP. Chronic pain is absolutely one of the worst pains you can have as it never goes away. Even chronic mild pain is pretty serious, because it adds up and takes a toll on your body. Mine is more on the 6-7/10 scale and I'm only 22. At this point, a lot of fears have been dulled down also. I've found that I accept my fate if it can't be changed, but I also continue to seek out answers to what it going on. It's easily taken away half of my life already and will continue to consume everything. I don't know if it's fibromalysia, degenerative disc disorder, rheumatoid arthritis or what but it's a constantly nerve pain that goes up and down. It can be exasperated if I stretch certain muscles in my neck and it makes a lot of popping noises leading to severe burning a few minutes to follow. My neck is also very weak and I can't really sleep on my back without great discomfort.

Other people with chronic pain feel the same way and wish they knew what was causing it after having so many inconclusive tests. Does this relate to you "yesyes?"


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivan Hawk said:


> I can also relate very much. The problem I have a lot of times is a slow recall of event memories - even things I've done for a long time.
> As a kid, it wasn't very noticeable because kids don't have a lot of responsibility, but as my responsibilities grew into adulthood - the problematic memory became more of an issue. It's very confusing to explain to a doctor in words, because you can't recall the memories clear and fast enough. I highly recommend anyone also suffering with the problem to write down key details they want to convey in a doctor's appointment. That way you have enough time to plan ahead and have reminders written for you. I recently spoke to a psychiatrist and he also noticed the issue before I even touched upon it. Sometimes it's not as bad, other times it gets so bad I go into a depression. The last few weeks haven't been as bad and now isn't extremely bad, but I don't know what to expect in the future with it without help. Anxiety also causes memory problems, however, having memory problems from the start can reasonably cause anxiety from the frustration.
> 
> It feels as if I have an occasional clouding of memory out of nowhere. When the memory issue occurs, I suddenly feel unusually exhausted like I rarely get any sleep. I've had a sleep test before and I never exactly fell asleep. They said I didn't sleep enough for accurate results, however the one hour I did fall asleep left them with enough information to conclude I didn't have apnea and they couldn't help me any further. So I have to look for another sleep study, because these people were obviously not trained in the fields of insomnia.
> ...


Ivan,
I have had two sleep studies done and I have very mild apnea - I managed to sleep 4 hours during the sleep study - go lunesta!








I dont suffer any chronic pain other than the f. dr that is driving me nuts... seriously! Oh the memory issues is the worst... 
Do you ivan, or anyone in general, have also a constant super mild tension headache? It feels as if someone were squeezing my brain... It is a mild yet uncomfortable pain that is always there, no matter what I do.


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2010)

yesyes said:


> One of the scariest symptoms of dr in my case is the fact that I have such a bad memory... It is so bad it is not even real. Not that I forget to turn off lights or pay my bills, but my memory seems really distorded - things that happened 1 hour ago seems to me that happened 2 3 4 or 5 hours/days ago. It is impossible for me to remember if a particular event took place let's say this past weekend or two weekends ago. It is one of the worst symptoms I can experience since I have always had a very good and lucid memory. Well, not anylonger.
> The possible reason for this is that it is super hard for me to concentrate due to the fact that I feel always tired - even after sleeping 9 or 10 hours.
> Anyone can relate?
> send me a private message if you would like to chat via msn messenger with me.
> ...


I can definitely relate, I have the same issue when trying to recall when events happened and the more activities I do in one day the more difficult it becomes, ´was that today or yesterday or when?¨ Another issue I have with memory is not that I can´t remember it´s more of the perception of the memory, as if I am no longer me and while I can remember just about everything it´s as if I´m thinking about someone else and that these are not my memories, it´s a rather uncomfortable feeling and I wonder if other people have this memory perception issue. I feel like everything I ever knew is upside down and I have to relearn everything, everything is different, the way it looks, the way it sounds, the way it feels as if I have changed, I am no longer me but this new person. It´s especially uncomfortable when dealing with loved ones, my emotions have become so dulled and I know I love this person but I feel nothing. I´m just trying to not alter my life at all, keep busy, keep moving forward and hope and pray that with time I can feel whole again.


----------

